# Five Stars for 5 basic tools



## MsDebbieP

A great review.
Two years ago I saw an ad for a Shopsmith - selling it (with all its pieces) for $500. I remembered the name and concept but had no idea what the machine really was. (I hadn't started my woodworking journey yet and hadn't discovered LumberJocks.com. Was there a LumberJocks.com at this time in 2006?)


----------



## Grumpy

Great review SST. Looks like that machine has plenty of life left yet.


----------



## juniorjock

I remember when I was a kid watching their shows on TV. I guess it was more like the "Info Mercials" these days. I would stay glued to that set as long as I could. We only had one TV (maybe the only TV on the block) and usually my grandfather would show up and want to switch the channel to a baseball game or something. He always won that battle. I kept telling myself I'd get one of those jewels someday….. but I never did. Now I really wish I had.


----------



## ND2ELK

What a cool old machine. What makes it extra special it was your Dad's. Very nice review. Thank you.

Tom


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thats a cool machine. i remember hearing about that a few times but it looks even cooler than i had heard in the pictures. i recently got an old handy man sort of book from my grandfather (a set of 10) that he bought with his first house. i ofter see references to these machines in it.


----------



## motthunter

really cool. I can see why people either love or dont love the shopsmith concept. Enjoy your machine


----------



## DaveHerron

My dad died awhile back and he owned a Shop Smith mark 5. Must have been one of the early models because he had it while I was a small kid. My younger brother has first take on it but if he doesn't take it, it is mine. I've been watching the ads but around here they start about $700 and go up from there.


----------



## scottb

great review - and thanks for showing me a couple better ideas for using mine! - which is roughly the same vintage !


----------



## reible

It looks like you took good care of the machine!

A lot of them you see on ebay have a lot of rust, nothing that a little elbow grease can't fix, and they still function quite well for being what, 55 years old (or more)!

I own two newer models, a 1976 and a 1980 and if I had any more room in my shop I would like it to be for one of these oldies.

Thanks for a great review of an icon in american woodworking. By the end of 1952 125,000 Shopsmiths were made worldwide… can that be right?? Yes it can. Now the number is over 500,000. Not bad for machine they said would never sell.

Ed


----------



## Zuki

I have never seen one of these for sale in NL. Neat looking though.


----------



## 8iowa

Many thanks for showing us pictures of this vintage machine, which is still delivering on it's original promises. It is amazing at how the Shopsmith has developed such a mult-generational family attachment, certainly unique among woodworking tools.


----------



## matt1970

Wow…great review…your machine is beautiful…I was just looking at your shop a copuple days ago and saw your machine pictured above…but did not see this review…and to see more picts is a great reward…

I love my shopsmith too…I have the more modern variety…and like it very much…but I am sooooo impressed with your machine…it is beautiful!

Great review--taking us through the basic set ups of pens…great…so nice for me…since you took the time to send me the set up of how you do pens a while ago--NOW i have the photos to see it!!!

Thanks…


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for a well done review.


----------



## johnb

Great review, and demonstrations.

I own one of the newer models and often wondered what some of the "oldies" looked like. Seeing this one up close and in action was great.

JohnB


----------



## Dadoo

Excellent review! I inherited an oldie as well. Did a little on-line research and read: The first Shopsmith was produced in 1948 and shipped at Christmas time. The following year (1948) Magna produced 20,000 more Shopsmiths and the serial numbers were assigned sequentially. Mine is # 13048! Think I'll restore it to new again!


----------



## danriffle

Tom,

I'd give it 5 stars too! I've been using my 10ER for about a year and am just amazed at what this machine is capable of. I'm still acquiring attachments and I'll be picking up a 10E in a few weeks-I'm like a little kid waiting for Christmas!

Dan


----------



## lwoodt

great machines for what they are.i bought mine new in 1985.


----------



## WaterMonkey

I was given one today. A neighbor of my father-in-law is moving out of state and he offered me a 10ER and a Dewalt 740 radial arm saw for free. My Shopsmith is not in as good condition as yours. Plan to set up as a lathe.


----------



## jonboy108

I bought a 10er from a friend at work for $150. It was mounted on an old table top with some 2×4 legs. I've been collecting pieces parts for a while, including the metal legs, buying them on Ebay… and I'm having fun buffing up the parts and making the whole thing look new. My dad had one "back in the day" but unfortunately had to sell it while I was still in high school. The one I have is a sister ship of my dad's and I can't wait to use it on some projects! I'll post pics when it's fully assembled.


----------



## affyx

Hey Tom, I've read this review several times over the years - it's a good one!

Thinking of getting another SS and I came across this, you probably have seen it, but anyone who says SS isn't a serious tool should check this out: http://timetofiddle.yolasite.com/turning-the-columns.php


----------



## SST

Thanks for the good words, John. I've been absent from this site for a while (just busy with other stuff temporarily). I have seen that info before it was on it's own page. It's really quite impressive. 
By the way, you can't have too many Shopsmiths. I currently have 5, and if I had more room, I'd probably have more. That doesn't include enough spare parts to make a couple more machines. Planning a move from WI to SC as soon as possible, so I'll have take down & set up my shop in the future. That's not going to be fun. -SST


----------



## Sawdustmaker

I have an old 10E ser#9438 and although I do use it from time to time for disc sanding and the drill press! I'd like to pass it on to someone that will take care of the old gal and not just part it out. I had the motor rewound back in 91 so it still has plenty of life in it. I can gather up a list of everything I have with it and take some photos or video if needed.


----------



## SST

Why not just keep it for the uses you describe. It's the best disk sander out there since you can move the disk to the work, unlike the others where you move the work into the sanding disk…much less precise. And using it as a horizontal drill is a great feature for woodworking. And it doesn't take up much space. I use one of mine as a dedicated dado saw.


----------



## ToddK

Great review! I like that you included the change over times. A feature that is often maligned and exaggerated by those who have never used a Shopsmith or who never became proficient in their use. I have a 10er my self. I love it and use it all the time.


----------

